# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  IICA y OEA impartirán curso en línea sobre agro-ecoturismo

## IICA Peru

El Centro de Educación y Capacitación a Distancia (CECADI), el Portal Educativo de la Organización de los Estados Americanos (OEA); en coordinación con el Programa Hemisférico en Agroturismo del Instituto Interamericano de Cooperación para la Agricultura (IICA) han acordado ofrecer la tercera edición del Curso Agro-ecoturismo: Elementos básicos para implementar un proyecto de turismo innovador. 
El curso presenta contenidos que refieren al turismo rural e introducen el agro-ecoturismo, como una alternativa de ingresos económicos alternativos y/o complementarios de los espacios agrícolas en los asentamientos campesinos o rurales, como una forma de aporte a la diversificación del producto turístico nacional. Para desarrollar esta nueva visión se propone una serie de módulos que permiten ir avanzando en el estudio y preparación de un proyecto aplicado a la realidad local del participante, de modo que al término del curso el participante pueda contar con un instrumento que le facilite comenzar a diseñar su nuevo emprendimiento turístico. 
Este curso se dictará entreamente en línea (Internet) a través del Aula Virtual del Portal Educativo de las Américas. Este tipo de programa de capacitación virtual posibilita a personas para quienes es difícil asistir a centros de educación presencial, el acceso al conocimiento brindándoles una mayor autonomía en la gestión de sus estudios. 
El costo total del curso es de US$ 470, pero la SG/OEA y el IICA y ofrecerán una ayuda financiera de US$ 220 para cada participante seleccionado y estos (sus instituciones, un donante, etc.) deberán abonar US$ 250 como pago final. 
La fecha límite para la inscripción es el *21 de julio de 2009*. Las clases empiezan el 25 de agosto de 2009.  *Información adicional y formulario de inscripción en:*  http://www.educoas.org/Portal/ineam/...O-E103_09.aspx  Temas similares: Biofertil sac : Linea guarany !!! Curso Intensivo sobre Producción de Abonos Orgánicos I curso teorico practico sobre elaboracion de proyectos de inversion privada en agronegocios. Bioestimulantes a base de algas marinas linea psw sa Organizan curso internacional sobre truchas para piscicultores de Junín

----------


## migdonio

no se si todabia hay vacantes

----------


## IICA Peru

Buenos días:
Lamentablemente ya se cerraron las inscripciones para la convocatoria.
Muchas gracias por su interés

----------

